# Potencia SKP CXR400 TR de salida quemados sin nomenclatura



## bebeto (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola desde ya muchas gracias, siempre habia comentado pero nunca habia necesitado que me den una solucion.

El tema es el siguiente:  Me ragalaron una potecia SKP CXR400, porque habia dejado de funcionar, detecte que el problema son los TR Mosfet de salida, esa potencia ya habia recibido un remplazos de TR y los que les pusieron no tienen la nomenclatura. alguien sabe que remplazo puede ser, o.. alguien tiene una potencia SKP  y me puede decir que mosfet lleva?.

desde ya muchas gracias.

espero agradecido sus respuestas


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 19, 2009)

Es una potencia o una consola potenciada? No me suena el modelo.
Potencia es max400gx
Consola es xcr410

saludos

juan jose


----------



## bebeto (Oct 19, 2009)

Disculpa... me exprese mal.... Es una CONSOLA potenciada.... creo que ya encontre el Nº de los mosfet estaba anotado en la placa...  puede ser que sean 2SK414?  porque en la placa pone K414, y cuando busque en interner me aparecia 2SK414.

si es asi... me gustaria saber si existe algun reemplazo... creo que el 2SK400 funciona tambien.... pero me gustaria tener mas opiniones, ya que soy nuevo en esto de reparacon de audio de potencia


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 19, 2009)

Puedes subir un par de fotos?. 

Aparentemente los tr te sirven. 

No los encontraste en la web por eso los quieres reemplazar?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## bebeto (Oct 20, 2009)

hola ahi van unas fotos... El temas es asi.. me la regalaron con 1 salida quemada y los tr que tienen no ponen el nombre. pero el dueño anterior se los puso en la placa: puso los siguientes nombres: 2sk114 2sj119  pueden ser esos valores? al buscarlos en internet me dio que si podria( uno canal N y otro canal P  respectivamente ) mi intriga es... por cual lo podria reemplazar?? ya que me esta costando conceguirlos....


muchas gracias por responderme


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 22, 2009)

buenas disculpa por la demora pero estoy a full con el trabajo.

puedes medir la fuente? segun la alimentacion entonces verificamos los tr.

en principio andan.

es un equipo raro este. debe ser antiguo ya que no lo registro como producto skp.

saludos

juan jose

aclara si es mono y trabaja en 8 o 4 ohms?


----------



## bebeto (Oct 22, 2009)

La fuente es de 42 - 0 - 42
el filtrado arroja +50 0 -50 
el filtro consta de los diodos calculados a ojo de unos 8 a 9 amperes
una bobina para eliminar el rizado y los cap electroliticos de 6800 x 80 V
Los Tr no van mas.... se pusieron en corto, tube que cambiar hasta los TR del driver que me costo conceguirlos, y ahora concegui los J119 y me los mandaron a pedir, sigo con la lucha por conceguir los K414. de no conceguirlos... cambiare la etapa de potencia.

Trabaja con una impedancia minima de ohms y es estereofonica, tiene una mezcladora con pre, tiene entradas de alta y baja impedancia, camara de reverb control de tonos bss y trebble.

el equipo es de hace unos.. 2 años. Tiene 9!! horas de uso, era de una escuela, quie le conectaron 800.000 cosas sin saber, y terminaron rompiendola. La verdad es una lastima tener que tirarla por no poder arreglar la estapa de potencia, por eso tengo en mente armar una etapa de potencia.

muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 22, 2009)

NOOOOO como vas a tirarla. Tiene reparacion seguro sino adaptale una etapa de potencia. Es estereo?.

O sea que cada par de tr es un canal? 

Seria correcto analizarla con el circuito.

Mira por la dudas y si queres adaptarle una etapa de potencia te paso el esquematico de una parecida pero lo resolvieron con dos LM3886. 

Tambien te paso una etapa de skp con transistores bipolares mas faciles de conseguir.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## bebeto (Oct 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias por los esquematicos, pero tenia vista una de 100W RMS en 8 ohms y 200w en 4ohms que esta posteada en este mismo foro, de no conceguir los TR armo esa etapa ya que es muy sencilla y de muy lindas prestaciones. 
El esquematico de la consola no lo pude conceguir voy a seguir investigando, sino lo analizo de la placa y lo armo y lo subo.... 

muchas gracias por la onda que le pones, a vos y a todos  este foro es como una gran familia nadie es mas que nadie y todos ayudan a todos. muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 22, 2009)

ok seguimos en contacto.
suerte


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2009)

Disculpen la intromision, pero una opcion viable es ver la caracteristicas de los mosfets que tiene para poder encontrar remplazos actuales.
hay que valerse del datasheet.

Saludos!!!


----------



## bebeto (Ene 15, 2010)

disculpen que me ausente tanto tiempo en el tema, El problema de los mosfet es que necesitaban tener su perfecto complemento... porque si no lo eran empezaban a aumentar su temperatura hasta llegar a la ruptura.

Igualmente gracias a todos ya armé la etama de 200W en 8ohms con 2 mosfet "N"



 Por mi esto es:  TEMA CERRADO


----------



## Mirko2 (May 24, 2012)

Estimado BEBETO, como resolviste el tema de los Mosfet.
Tengo el mismo problema con un amplificador (muy similar al de tus fotos) los Tr son 2SK400 y su complemetario 2SJ114.
Alguien sabe como buscar reemplazos.
Gracias.


----------



## ulises 59 (May 30, 2012)

bebeto dijo:


> hola ahi van unas fotos... El temas es asi.. me la regalaron con 1 salida quemada y los tr que tienen no ponen el nombre. pero el dueño anterior se los puso en la placa: puso los siguientes nombres: 2sk114 2sj119  pueden ser esos valores? al buscarlos en internet me dio que si podria( uno canal N y otro canal P  respectivamente ) mi intriga es... por cual lo podria reemplazar?? ya que me esta costando conceguirlos....
> 
> 
> muchas gracias por responderme



hola amigo sabes tienes que medir los transistores de salida osea los dos que estan en el circuito impresoy ve si son npn o pnp y asi lograras poner el complementario de esos transistores porque mayormente trabaja dos npn y dos pnp.



estimado bebeto sabes tienes que medir los transistores que estan en el alumino y ve si son NPN o PNP y asi  coloca los transistores complementarios osea si tienes NPN los otros dos serain PNP la mayoria de amplificadores trabajan de esa manera, otra alternativa es medir las tensiones que le llegan a los puntos del transistores que faltan y asi lograras repararlo.


----------



## flloto (Nov 6, 2017)

Hola, Para el que tenga este drama los solucione con el par IRF240 (al potencial +50)y IRFP9240 (al -50V).
Justo me toco la misma y ya la tengo funcionando, pero no vi este foro antes, 
Ahora estoy buscando los manuales para publicarla.
Saludos


----------



## tatuza (Mar 21, 2019)

Se que es viejo el tema, le paso el diagrama del servis oficial


----------



## leandro9999 (May 30, 2020)

tatuza dijo:


> Se que es viejo el tema, le paso el diagrama del servis oficial


Hola! Disculpa que te moleste, podrías subir el esquema con mayor calidad. No logró distinguir los componentes. Muchísimas gracias. Tengo la misma consola, la preste y no que le hicieron pero no anda más...


----------



## tatuza (Jun 1, 2020)

Es el mismo solo que coregido por mí por las distintas reparaciones a estos equipos, es lo que hay,  el service oficial me envió solo esto y arreglate me dijeron
Algunas veces he reemplazado la potencia, dado que viene tan mal diseñada que dificulta una buena reparación , sumado al costo de los osfet, con mudulos clase D con resultados satisfactorios


----------

